# Chookens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

My phones got no storage cuz all of the photos of my chickens omg 







she is talking to me I think


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Figure out your computer. Load all the pictures on your phone there, delete the ones on your phone and then take more pics.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Figure out your computer. Load all the pictures on your phone there, delete the ones on your phone and then take more pics.


That’s what my parents told me but like couldn’t figure out how since it won’t let me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get them to help you. We all have to get help sometimes.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Get them to help you. We all have to get help sometimes.


I did but they don’t know either


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd try to help you but we probably have different phones and different computers.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'd try to help you but we probably have different phones and different computers.


Oh yeah.. By the way is robin the name of the silkie in your pfp?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it's my name.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, it's my name.


Ohh nice are you a he or a she? Cuz I don’t wanna mess up ppls pronouns


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She. Probably old enough to be your grandma.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She. Probably old enough to be your grandma.


Ok…that sounds weird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why does that sound weird. I'm an adult woman. What's weird about that?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Why does that sound weird. I'm an adult woman. What's weird about that?


Ok you said your old enough to be my grandma that’s weird


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Figure out your computer. Load all the pictures on your phone there, delete the ones on your phone and then take more pics.


Yeah, I believe you need a wire for that. Do you have one @lovely_chooks?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Why does that sound weird. I'm an adult woman. What's weird about that?


Wow, how old are you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a secret. shhhh


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, how old are you?


Yeah


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yeah, I believe you need a wire for that. Do you have one @lovely_chooks?


Yes


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's a secret. shhhh


Ha!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yes


Is it a laptop or computer your trying to get the pictures on?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is it a laptop or computer your trying to get the pictures on?


Laptop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Girl, you have got to focus. Tell us what the computer is. Windows, Apple? I know you have an Iphone, that's good since it's what I use. Now the computer is important. Windows is a pain in the neck.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Girl, you have got to focus. Tell us what the computer is. Windows, Apple? I know you have an Iphone, that's good since it's what I use. Now the computer is important. Windows is a pain in the neck.


I have a apple computer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Saw your other post and gave you instructions.


----------

